# Rasterpunkte erzeugen



## Problemkind (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ihr lieben,
wie kann ich im PS so eine gepunktete Fläche erstellen wie sie im Anhang durchs Bild läuft? Damit die Punkte dann auch kleiner werden und der Abstand sich vergrößert. 
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Februar 2006)

Ähhhm.... welcher Anhang?


----------



## Problemkind (23. Februar 2006)

Wo ist der hin?
Hier ist er nochmal.


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Februar 2006)

Sieht mir stark nach Brushes aus womit es gemacht wurde.


----------



## Problemkind (23. Februar 2006)

Wo finde ich denn den Befehl bürsten?


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Februar 2006)

Das ist kein Befehl das sind Werkzeuspitzen.
Hier findes du jede menge davon:
http://browse.deviantart.com/resources/applications/psbrushes/?type=browse&offset=0


----------



## Duddle (23. Februar 2006)

Das sind wohl eher Technodots.


Duddle


----------



## McAce (23. Februar 2006)

Bin da auch Duddles Meinung.


----------



## Problemkind (23. Februar 2006)

Danke. Ich teste gerade bei dem Farbraster rum. Kommt wirklich in die Richtung bloß das mit den Kanten muß ich noch rausfinden.
Aber vielen Dank für Eure schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Februar 2006)

Das die Kanten so aussehen wie in deinem Beispiel?
Weil in diesem ist es mit Brushes gemacht worden wenn ich auch Duddle Recht geben muß (Kahm nicht auf diesen Begriff).


----------



## Problemkind (23. Februar 2006)

Irgendwie komme ich mit den Brushes von deinem Link nicht ganz zurecht. Auf der Seite sind zwar echt schöne Bilder aber wie die gemacht werden kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Leola13 (23. Februar 2006)

Hai,

wenn du bei dem angegebenen Link nach "dots" searchst, dann findest du dies.

Dann kannst du die entsprechenden Brushes downloaden.

Die schönen Bildchen sind nur die Vorschaubilder der entsprechenden Brushes.

Ich glaube du musst angemeldet sein um einen Download zu starten.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## AKrebs70 (23. Februar 2006)

Nein bin auch nicht angemeldet und konnte es runterladen.
Das Hier: http://www.deviantart.com/view/24430713/


----------



## dsturm (16. März 2006)

Man kann das Ganze aber schön ohne Brushes zaubern... Besonders nice wenn man ein Bild in ein gepunktetes Raster (zB zweifarbig) umwandeln möchte.

-> Dazu einfach das Bild kopieren
-> in einen neuen Alpha-Kanal einfügen
-> Filter->Pixelate->Color-Halftone und dort mit der Pixelanzahl experimentieren
-> Alpha-Kanal als Auswahl aufnehmen
-> neue Ebene
-> Auswahl füllen

fetsch...




Im Beispielbild habe ich anstatt das Bild, einen Alpha-Kanal mit einem "Reflected Gradient" befüllt, und diesen umgewandelt, was den o.g. Brushes näher kommt.

Nur so am Rande


----------

